# Cuál es tu paseo favorito?



## simonsayz

Mi paseo favorito es Avatar Flight of Passage, pero el tiempo de paseo es demasiado corto y la línea es demasiado larga jajaja


----------



## albertro

Mis paseos favoritos son: 
- Rock n Roller Coaster
- Tower of Terror
- Everest


----------



## simonsayz

Me encanta esos paseos tambien


----------



## MaddieB223

Mi paseo favorito es Haunted Mansion (mansión embrujada)! Me recuerde de Disney 'clásico'!


----------



## Princess Disney Mom

Mi paseo favorito es "Peter Pan".    Simpre voy a alli primero.


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

Pues, es un poco difícil elegir.

Rise of the Resistance es mi favorito ahora, pero a mí me gusta tb 7 Dwarfs Mine Train Ride, Tower of Terror, Space Ship Earth, Everest, Safari, Frozen...


----------

